# New Mesa Boogie Mark V : 35?!?



## Metal_Monk (Nov 4, 2015)

Just had this pop up on my YouTube feed:


Info from Mesa's website:
Mesa Boogie Mark 5 35 | MESA/Boogie®

SPECIFICATIONS
-Made in Petaluma, California with the World&#8217;s Finest Materials
-All-Tube Amplifier: 4xEL-84 Power Tubes & 6x12AX7 Preamp Tubes
-Fixed Bias for consistent, maintenance free performance
-Patented Multi-Watt&#8482; Channel Assignable Power Amp featuring MESA&#8217;s proprietary Dyna-Watt&#8482; technology providing three power levels and two wiring configurations (Pentode/Triode) via independent 35/25/10 Watt Power Switches:
10-Watt Mode utilizes 2 power tubes operating in Class A/B Triode for lush harmonics and liquid feel at lower volumes;
25 & 35-Watt Modes utilize 2 or 4 power tubes respectively, operating in MESA&#8217;s exclusive Dyna-Watt&#8482; Class A/B Pentode for maximum power, punch and clarity
-2 Fully Independent Channels with 6 Style Modes:
Channel 1 Features: Clean, Fat or Crunch Modes with Multi-Watt&#8482; Power Switch (10/25/35 Watts) - Independent Gain, Treble, Mid/Boost* (patent applied for), Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel), Master & Footswitchable Solo Controls - *Powerful Mid/Boost Control doubles as a standard Midrange Tone Control (from 1 to 5) AND a Variable Gain Boost Control (from 5 to 10) providing precise levels of sweet harmonic overdrive, from subtle to blistering;
Channel 2 Features: Legendary Mark IIC+, Mark IV and Xtreme Modes with Multi-Watt&#8482; Power Switch (10/25/35 Watts) - Independent Gain, Treble, Middle, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel), Master & Footswitchable Solo Controls
-Selectable 5-Band Graphic EQ is Footswitchable, Channel Assignable or Bypassable
-Footswitchable, Independent Solo Control for each Channel (front panel)
-All-Tube, Long-Tank, Spring Reverb with Independent Channel Controls (rear panel)
-Fully Buffered, Tube FX Loop
-Built-In CabClone&#8482; Cabinet Simulator Output with Internal Amp Load and Headphone Output &#8211; Featuring Closed-Back, Open-Back and Vintage Voices, Speaker On/Off and Ground Lift Switches
-All Aluminum Chassis
-4 Button Footswitch (Channel 1/2, EQ, Solo Ch 1 & Solo Ch 2)
-Slip Cover


----------



## starbelly (Nov 4, 2015)

Great, and I had just gotten over my GAS...


----------



## Metal_Monk (Nov 4, 2015)

Metal demo video


----------



## Metal_Monk (Nov 4, 2015)

Rock demo video:


----------



## starbelly (Nov 4, 2015)

I would totally get this in the future. Not sure if I would go for the combo or the head. I already have a Mesa Recto 2x12. I wonder if you could get good tight metal tones with the open back combo. What do you think?


----------



## Metal_Monk (Nov 4, 2015)

Clean and solo demo video:


----------



## Warg Master (Nov 4, 2015)

Aw, .....


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2015)

These are some amazing sound demos. Props to Mesa on all of these videos demonstrations.


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 5, 2015)

I like it. The 4 button footswitch controls the most useful features without much compromise. The combo weighs 44 lbs. which is lightweight for a Mesa. I have other thoughts, mainly concerning "buyer's psychology," but I'd like to know the price first. (My prediction is $1799 for the combo...)


----------



## DarkNe0 (Nov 5, 2015)

El84, nope


----------



## Great Satan (Nov 5, 2015)

This looks good to me,
It seems to be a general improvement over the 25 in regards to what criticisms people had with it;
Larger transformers for better oomph at lower-vol settings, more resonant cabinet on the combo version etc.

Seems like a well thought out little update for people who might not quite have 'gelled' with the 25.
I might very much consider grabbing one of these if i was in the market for a brand new amp (& have always dug mesa boogie).


----------



## bnzboy (Nov 5, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> El84, nope



I was also hoping for EL34 or something similar. I loved MV25 when I had one though.. this might go onto my wishlist.


----------



## Zeriton (Nov 5, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> El84, nope



I don't get why they always insist on using EL84 in smaller amps.

I mean I guess there's only really 6V6s or something else... But EL84s just don't sound great to me for anything other than cleans and *that* EL84 sound.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 5, 2015)

Saw this on youtube last night too. I think they did a better job of the metal and rock demos this time around- but they didn't top the clean demo of the 25 played with the tele. That was a great sounding demo. 

I'm not sure that I understand who this is for though- it's not a tiny lunchbox amp like the 25, but it's still got a weaker power section than the bigger one. Is there a market for this not-small-but-not-big kind of amp? So you lose the benefit of the super light weight, and you still lose the big tubes. The website says there's only a 7lb difference between the 35 and the full head- so unless it's a lot cheaper than the full Mark V, I don't see much benefit over the previous models.

Edit: 17lbs difference, not 7- I read it wrong. Still not that bad though.


----------



## Jayd41 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wish they would go the PRS Archon 25 route and use 5881 tubes.

That said, I want one of these, but I know it's going to be way too expensive to make sense.

Guessing $1800 head, $1950 combo.


----------



## protest (Nov 5, 2015)

TedEH said:


> Saw this on youtube last night too. I think they did a better job of the metal and rock demos this time around- but they didn't top the clean demo of the 25 played with the tele. That was a great sounding demo.
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand who this is for though- it's not a tiny lunchbox amp like the 25, but it's still got a weaker power section than the bigger one. Is there a market for this not-small-but-not-big kind of amp? So you lose the benefit of the super light weight, and you still lose the big tubes. The website says there's only a 7lb difference between the 35 and the full head- so unless it's a lot cheaper than the full Mark V, I don't see much benefit over the previous models.



I think it's a 17 pound difference, not 7.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 5, 2015)

protest said:


> I think it's a 17 pound difference, not 7.



Yeah, my bad, I read that wrong. Still though.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kind of surprised they didn't make a smaller 6l6 version and stuck with the EL84s. Demo videos they did all sounded good though. So if the Mark V 25 is $1299, then this at least a few hundred more for sure. Now, I'm loving the deal I got for my mint Mark V even more, because the Mark V 35 is probably going to more than what I paid.


----------



## protest (Nov 5, 2015)

This is what they did with the Transatlantic series. They probably figured these would actually sell though.


----------



## protest (Nov 5, 2015)

Jayd41 said:


> Wish they would go the PRS Archon 25 route and use 5881 tubes.
> 
> That said, I want one of these, but I know it's going to be way too expensive to make sense.
> 
> Guessing $1800 head, $1950 combo.



That seems a little too high, probably $1600/1750.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2015)

Great features added with the solo boosts and combo version, but no midi control is kind of a bummer.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Nov 5, 2015)

Dammit.

Personally, the Mark V 25 was the first Mark series I owned, and I loved it...minus a couple of things (mainly the EL84s and the seeming lack of low end). Once I got the Power Station to pair with it, everything I didn't like about it no longer mattered. Then I traded up to the 90 watt...thinking this will fix everything. .... me was I wrong!! The 25 watter is just a better sounding amp!!

That said...if the 35 watter sounds like the 25 watter, has a little more heft in the low end, and can handle higher volumes on it's own, then I will be all in on this thing!! If not, then I will be waiting for a 25 and a Power Station to pop up at decent used prices.


----------



## antuni (Nov 5, 2015)

saw a pre-order in uk store:

Mesa Boogie Mark V Five 5:35 Head


----------



## protest (Nov 5, 2015)

$1599 for the head

$1799 for the combo

Mark Five: 35; Mesa Boogie Hollywood


----------



## Metal_Monk (Nov 5, 2015)

It does sound pretty good in those demos, but I'm a sucker for that Mark tone. I wish they had of added a non-simulated output to the CabClone though...


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2015)

i dont get the hate on el84's - the 25 sounds unbelievably good so who cares whats in the power section? The same will no doubt be true of this amp.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Nov 5, 2015)

My issue with the 84s is that under high gain, when you push them, they completely fall apart. Over compression, loss of tightness and any kind of clarity, noisey as all hell. They worked fine for me at low volumes, though...but my issue of the lack of low end with Mark Vs in general persisted. I dont really know if I can attribute that to the power section, since the 90 watt still had that issue for me, though.


----------



## Elric (Nov 5, 2015)

Zeriton said:


> I don't get why they always insist on using EL84 in smaller amps.
> 
> I mean I guess there's only really 6V6s or something else... But EL84s just don't sound great to me for anything other than cleans and *that* EL84 sound.



+1. What's the lowest wattage a typical class a/b amp can be w/ 6L6s or EL34s?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 5, 2015)

So I found out about this on Saturday when I called my local shop (nstuffmusic) asking when they'd be getting another 25 watter in and he told me about the 35 watt coming out. According to the sales rep he said the mini heads (Mark/Recto) are insanely popular and Mesa is selling a ton of them.

Demos sounded really good to me. Would've liked to have the efx loop on the footswitch but that's me.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 5, 2015)

Dang! I just got my Mark V 25 a little over a week ago from Mesa and I see this! I love the Mark V 25 but now that I see this I may call Mesa and see if it can exchange the 25 for the 35 and pay the difference.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 5, 2015)

I have no strong feelings about this, but it's good that Mesa has found a market and are serving it  

I still think I'd go all-out for a 90 watt head if I went the Mark route again since I loved my original one and the master volume on it was really good, but I'd certainly like to try out a 25 or 35 watt version at some point.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 5, 2015)

I just talked to Mesa and they said I can send back my Mark V 25 and pay the difference for a Mark V 35! I'm pumped! I'll post pics when it gets here.


----------



## beneharris (Nov 5, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> I just talked to Mesa and they said I can send back my Mark V 25 and pay the difference for a Mark V 35! I'm pumped! I'll post pics when it gets here.



Is that a deal that they are doing for everybody? Or were you a special case?


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 5, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> I like it. The 4 button footswitch controls the most useful features without much compromise. The combo weighs 44 lbs. which is lightweight for a Mesa. I have other thoughts, mainly concerning "buyer's psychology," but I'd like to know the price first. *(My prediction is $1799 for the combo...)*





protest said:


> $1599 for the head
> 
> *$1799 for the combo*
> 
> Mark Five: 35; Mesa Boogie Hollywood



Wow! I was right. That's rare. 

As for "buyer's psychology, I think many more people would be interested in buying a "Mark V: 45;" it's half a Mark V and almost twice a Mark V: 25. In my mind, a Mark V: 35 is a little more than a Mark V: 25, I don't really associate the normal Mark V with either amp. But with a "Mark V: 45" I think about how it relates to both the Mark V and the Mark V: 25 and, in my opinion, fills out the gap a little better. "Names and titles" carry a lot of weight, especially if you never really think about them.


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2015)

NinjaRaf said:


> My issue with the 84s is that under high gain, when you push them, they completely fall apart. Over compression, loss of tightness and any kind of clarity, noisey as all hell. They worked fine for me at low volumes, though...but my issue of the lack of low end with Mark Vs in general persisted. I dont really know if I can attribute that to the power section, since the 90 watt still had that issue for me, though.




I found the mkv25 to be extremely loud for its wattage and sound great at any volume. I used to own a full size and again I thought it sounded huge. So much so that If i were ever to have reason to own an amp head again I wouldnt even consider anything else.

That said these things are subjective and its funny how what you hear is completely different to what I hear.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Nov 6, 2015)

I still don't understand why they made a 35 watt version regardless of it EL84 still or not.

The difference between 25 watt and 35 watt is barely noticeable to be honest. Also the extra features added in the 35 don't even make up the huge price difference. 

Also, why on earth would anyone buy this new 35 watt head for this price when you can get like new, mint condition 90 watt heads for less than that and still manage to play at bedroom levels with the 10w/45w modes, gig when you need to, and have 10x the versatility?


----------



## Yianni54 (Nov 6, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> I just talked to Mesa and they said I can send back my Mark V 25 and pay the difference for a Mark V 35! I'm pumped! I'll post pics when it gets here.



When is the 35 to be released? Same boat as you, just got the 25 last week.


----------



## jc986 (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually think the 90w head sounds better at low volumes in full 90w mode than the 25w model I played. When I had my Mark V I preferred the 90w mode even for bedroom volumes.


----------



## austink (Nov 6, 2015)

I am glad they added a solo feature as that is my biggest complaint about my mark 25. I can also agree with being disappointed in the el84s as the biggest thing I noticed after switching from a mark 3 to the mark 5 25 was the loss of low end when pushed.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 6, 2015)

Am I right in assuming that you could crank the master volume on each channel and then use the 'solo' feature for both channels to keep the volume lower? Pretty much the same result as a hot plate?


----------



## jc986 (Nov 6, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Am I right in assuming that you could crank the master volume on each channel and then use the 'solo' feature for both channels to keep the volume lower? Pretty much the same result as a hot plate?



No, the solo feature is essentially just a second master volume. It would disregard where the volume is set on the regular master.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 6, 2015)

I have been interested in the Mark V:25, but was kinda concerned whether it would be loud enough for using it in a metal band rehearsal.
So, this 35 W version might be the perfect answer


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 7, 2015)

jc986 said:


> No, the solo feature is essentially just a second master volume. It would disregard where the volume is set on the regular master.



Bah, that's right! Thanks!


----------



## Great Satan (Nov 8, 2015)

jc986 said:


> I actually think the 90w head sounds better at low volumes in full 90w mode than the 25w model I played. When I had my Mark V I preferred the 90w mode even for bedroom volumes.



I can only hope all these 'new version' amps drive older model prices down, because i would also much sooner do this than buy one new 

Still, if i 'was' to but new, it'd probably be this thing (what with it having the added benefit of modern conveniences such as silent/direct recording etc.)


----------



## TedEH (Nov 9, 2015)

Santuzzo said:


> I have been interested in the Mark V:25, but was kinda concerned whether it would be loud enough for using it in a metal band rehearsal.



With the right cab, the 25 is plenty loud. I've used one in rehearsals, and a couple of shows in a metal context. As long as the other musicians are reasonable about their own volumes. I'm curious just how much more volume/headroom/giggable power you get from the 35.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Nov 9, 2015)

I made the mistake of bypassing my Rockcrusher with the volume set to about 10:30-10:45 (Right at about where the Mark V:25 runs out of volume and starts heading in to power amp distortion), and I thought I was going to die (small treated room through the Vertical Recto 2x12).

I notice the 35 has two extra EL84's (35 has 4, 25 has 2), but only an additional 10 watts total of power. I'm guessing instead of going for a bunch of extra output, Mesa wanted to address the clean channels biggest drawback for gigging, in that on the 25 with the master up above 11 on a clean channel resulted in power amp distortion. So, more headroom was asked for. 

I love my 25 though, and for recording/jamming at home or with some buds, it's fine. Also, I just retubed the whole thing and I'll be fricked, it sounds so good. 

Overall, my thoughts are:

Solo feature - Meh, cool I guess (Definitly cool for peeps that gig). Does it remember the channel you set it to, or does it just affect the channel/voice currently selected?

More Headroom - Definitely sweet, if it's true

Price - Big sadface here. Why not just find a used full size Mark V?


----------



## crg123 (Nov 9, 2015)

... hoping this will drive down the price on used Mark V-25s haha.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 9, 2015)

TedEH said:


> With the right cab, the 25 is plenty loud. I've used one in rehearsals, and a couple of shows in a metal context. As long as the other musicians are reasonable about their own volumes. I'm curious just how much more volume/headroom/giggable power you get from the 35.



Thanks!
I'm curious about that, too.
Maybe the 10 extra watt won't even make that big of a difference in volume, and in that case I'd be better off with the 25, due to its smaller size and lighter weight.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 10, 2015)

Santuzzo said:


> Maybe the 10 extra watt won't even make that big of a difference in volume, and in that case I'd be better off with the 25, due to its smaller size and lighter weight.



I think that if weight is a concern, then the 25 is a good way to go. I'd guess that the extra 10watt is going to be more about headroom than volume. You'd be able to push it harder without getting power amp distortion or compression or things like that. That might add up to "extra volume" in a sense if you're really pushing it- if you've got a loud drummer and another guitarist who insists on cranking it, then maybe the extra 10 is worth it, but otherwise I've been really appreciating the light weight of the 25.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> I still don't understand why they made a 35 watt version regardless of it EL84 still or not.
> 
> The difference between 25 watt and 35 watt is barely noticeable to be honest. Also the extra features added in the 35 don't even make up the huge price difference.
> 
> Also, why on earth would anyone buy this new 35 watt head for this price when you can get like new, mint condition 90 watt heads for less than that and still manage to play at bedroom levels with the 10w/45w modes, gig when you need to, and have 10x the versatility?



Agree with your comments about price but not on features. Having the second master volume makes this head far more viable for live playing and gives you a way of having clean lead and rhythm with no aftermarket pedals.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 10, 2015)

So one other thing I was thinking about was they switched up the footswitch jack. On the 25 watter you've got a 1/4 which you can use relay switching (TRS cable) from a lot of different effects units. But on the 35 watter you've got that pin connector that's on the full Mark V. Wouldn't that require a RJM mini amp gizmo or something to do channel switching then? That might make up my mind on which version (25 or 35) that I want.


----------



## Genome (Nov 10, 2015)

antuni said:


> saw a pre-order in uk store:
> 
> Mesa Boogie Mark V Five 5:35 Head



At that price point, I'd probably just save up a few hundred more and get the full head.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2015)

Genome said:


> At that price point, I'd probably just save up a few hundred more and get the full head.



yeah you can get a full size head for £1650. I sold mine for £1750 a few years ago.


----------



## Genome (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, even brand new it's less than £450 more for the full head on that very site, and you'd get (imo) more than £450's worth of improvements.

The appeal of the 5:25 to me is that it's approaching half the price of the full head and sounds really bloody good. I am struggling to see the point of this one.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Nov 10, 2015)

I just sold my Mark V for $1350.

Also, I thought the 25 watter sounded way better than the 90 watter.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 10, 2015)

NinjaRaf said:


> I just sold my Mark V for $1350.
> 
> Also, I thought the 25 watter sounded way better than the 90 watter.



In what channel/sound did the 25 Watter sound better than the 90 in your opinion? are you mostly talking about a setting that pushed the power amp tubes?


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 11, 2015)

What I think is pretty awesome about this (and maybe someone touched on this and I just missed it) is that this faithfully recreates the true hallmark of the Mark sound: their hybrid power section consisting of a pair of tubes in Class A and a pair in Class AB. That, more than anything else, is what really characterizes the Mark sound IMO. 

I'm not sure if I would want to see this in 5881 myself, as the EL84s really added a wonderful sparkle to the Clean channel settings and made the Crunch mode something I actually like.

Now I just have to decide if this is worth the extra $200.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh, I didn't think of that! Good point.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2015)

Mordacain said:


> What I think is pretty awesome about this (and maybe someone touched on this and I just missed it) is that this faithfully recreates the true hallmark of the Mark sound: their hybrid power section consisting of a pair of tubes in Class A and a pair in Class AB. That, more than anything else, is what really characterizes the Mark sound IMO.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would want to see this in 5881 myself, as the EL84s really added a wonderful sparkle to the Clean channel settings and made the Crunch mode something I actually like.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if this is worth the extra $200.



I loved the crunch channel on the full sized head and its also insane on the 25watt.

One of the most beastly metal tones I have heard when you crank the gain on it.


----------



## Genome (Dec 24, 2015)

Is it just me, or have the regular Mark V heads gone up in price now the V:35 is out? I got mine brand new for £2299 from GuitarGuitar in February, and looking on there now it's listed for £2499.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2015)

Genome said:


> Is it just me, or have the regular Mark V heads gone up in price now the V:35 is out? I got mine brand new for £2299 from GuitarGuitar in February, and looking on there now it's listed for £2499.



must have, I got mine from them as well and paid £2250 about 4 years ago.


----------



## mrpanoff (Dec 25, 2015)

They'd better add a proper master volume instead of the extra pair of volumes in parallel.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2015)

Nick said:


> I loved the crunch channel on the full sized head and its also insane on the 25watt.
> 
> One of the most beastly metal tones I have heard when you crank the gain on it.



Did the power tubes distort? I'm just thinking that for me, I want my distortion coming 100% from the preamp tubes for super tight metal, and I'm wondering if the 25W version can stay clean in the power section, or if it actually sounded good for metal with some power tube distortion. Because I typically love Mesas for rock, but loathe them for metal (with the exception of the IV).

Also, I've pretty well decided that Mesas aren't really for me because there is SO much tweaking that can be done. I'm more of a set it and forget it guy. The V probably has more combinations than an Axe FX.


----------

